# help needed finding a suspension corrected rigid fork (non tapered)



## ultraviolet (28 Feb 2018)

i'm looking for a rigid fork for my MTB , but not having much luck; all the ones i've seen / got are 'suspension corrected' for what seems like a 80mm fork and i would like something a little longer so i was wondering about a 29er rigid fork which is corrected thus giving me more height.
i could just get one and leave enough space another inch + of headset spacers but in my head that seems a bit pointless.
why i'm asking on here is that most online shops seem to have a very limited range and i would like some brand names to look at and see what they offer 

thanks in advance for any info :-)


----------



## Levo-Lon (1 Mar 2018)

eBay Carbon disc fork in cycles


----------



## Milkfloat (1 Mar 2018)

I went down this route, then in the end because I wanted budget, went for a non-corrected fork for about £15 and used a stack of spacers. It all seems to work well enough.


----------



## Nibor (1 Mar 2018)

Surly Krampus fork my LBS had some I some to him Blood Sweat And Gears accrington 01254 233948


----------



## ultraviolet (1 Mar 2018)

[QUOTE 5167705, member: 45"]On-One do their own.

Kona P2s used to be the go-to.[/QUOTE]

thanks for that, the On-One website tells me exactly what size i should be looking for [490mm] so i can go from there. 
the P2's are nice but are only for old bikes with a longer headtube, well, my pair are


----------



## ultraviolet (1 Mar 2018)

Nibor said:


> Surly Krampus fork my LBS had some I some to him Blood Sweat And Gears accrington 01254 233948



thanks, although i was looking for something carbon or aluminum really. [which i didn't say in my original post, sorry]


----------



## ultraviolet (1 Mar 2018)

Milkfloat said:


> I went down this route, then in the end because I wanted budget, went for a non-corrected fork for about £15 and used a stack of spacers. It all seems to work well enough.



the problem is with a budget fork i couldn't trust it on fast descents. but your idea is sound


----------



## ultraviolet (1 Mar 2018)

meta lon said:


> eBay Carbon disc fork in cycles



any recommendations?


----------



## Milkfloat (1 Mar 2018)

ultraviolet said:


> the problem is with a budget fork i couldn't trust it on fast descents. but your idea is sound



I converted my bike to a commuter - so no 3ft drop offs to worry about, some pretty gnarly potholes though. In your situation, if you are going to hammer the forks, I would be getting decent forks like you suggest.


----------



## Levo-Lon (1 Mar 2018)

ultraviolet said:


> any recommendations?



This gets great reviews and has a standard steerer

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/eXotic-Di...167530&hash=item2c718675cb:g:sUgAAOSwry1aNqhQ


----------



## BSOh (1 Mar 2018)

meta lon said:


> This gets great reviews and has a standard steerer
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/eXotic-Di...167530&hash=item2c718675cb:g:sUgAAOSwry1aNqhQ



+1

I have the alloy version and am pleased. Although i don't do anything serious, its on my spare hybrid


----------



## Nibor (1 Mar 2018)

ultraviolet said:


> thanks, although i was looking for something carbon or aluminum really. [which i didn't say in my original post, sorry]


Steel is real and very comfortable the Krampus ones aren't that heavy either. Carbon or Aluminium may shake your fillings out lol.


----------



## ChrisEyles (2 Mar 2018)

Retrobike is worth checking out, I picked up a rigid fork to replace the clapped out RST fork on my MTB a couple of years ago. Kona P2s are supposed to be great. I ended up with a spinner fork (branded as Marin rockstar) and that's pretty nice too.

When I made the switch I agonised over axle-to-crown lengths, offsets etc. The fork I ended up getting was a fair bit shorter than the sus fork it replaced (by around 40mm if I remember correctly), and it hasn't negatively effected the handling one jot. So I wouldn't worry too much about getting an exact match.


----------



## ultraviolet (5 Mar 2018)

meta lon said:


> This gets great reviews and has a standard steerer
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/eXotic-Di...167530&hash=item2c718675cb:g:sUgAAOSwry1aNqhQ



i have a set of those, i'll have to see if they do them in 490mm


----------



## ultraviolet (5 Mar 2018)

Nibor said:


> Steel is real and very comfortable the Krampus ones aren't that heavy either. Carbon or Aluminium may shake your fillings out lol.



your totally right, although i'm just not sure if they would go with my Ti frame


----------



## ultraviolet (5 Mar 2018)

i think this is what i'll go for:

https://www.discobrakes.com/?s=0&t=2&c=43&p=959&type=CarbonCycles Shop&


----------



## Nibor (6 Mar 2018)

ultraviolet said:


> your totally right, although i'm just not sure if they would go with my Ti frame


I don't think I could do that to a Ti either


----------

